# JE Design Products Now Available at North American Motorsports



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*We are proud to announce that we now carry the JE Design products for the EOS. Currently the rear apron only fits the Euro rear bumper, however, there will be a U.S. spec rear apron coming soon! Check out pricng and pictures below.*

*Front Spoiler*








JE Design Front Spoiler - $549.99 plus shipping - 3-4 week wait for product
*This JE Design Product is Constructed of:*
ABS Plastic 

*DTM Splitter*








JE Design DTM Splitter - $199.99 plus shipping - 3-4 week wait for product
*This JE Design Product is Constructed of:*
ABS Plastic w/Carbon Look

*Side Skirts*








JE Design Side Skirts - $559.99 plus shipping - 3-4 week wait for product
*This JE Design Product is Constructed of:*
ABS Plastic 

*Rear Apron*








JE Design Rear Valence (Carbon Look) (European Rear Bumper Required) - $609.99 plus shipping - Pictured Above - 3-4 week wait for product
_European rear bumper required for this rear apron. Please call us toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS for rear bumper pricing._
*This JE Design Product is Constructed of:*
ABS Plastic w/Carbon Look
JE Design Rear Valence (European Rear Bumper Required) - $559.99 plus shipping - 3-4 week wait for product
_European rear bumper required for this rear apron. Please call us toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS for rear bumper pricing._
*This JE Design Product is Constructed of:*
ABS Plastic 

*Rear Spoiler*








JE Design Rear Spoiler - $469.99 plus shipping - In stock in about a week
*This JE Design Product is Constructed of:*
ABS Plastic 

*JE Design Headlight Eyelids*








JE Design Headlight Eyelids - $114.99 plus shipping - 3-4 week wait for product
*This JE Design Product is Constructed of:*
ABS Plastic 

*Tax:*
All Connecticut customers will be charged 6% Connecticut Sales tax.
*Shipping:*
All orders will be shipping via DHL. If you are interested in other shipping, please call us. 
*Payment:*
We accept all major credit cards and Paypal. All website orders can be done directly through our site http://www.namotorsports.net. Please just click any of the product links above to go directly to our site. Call us toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS to place your order over the phone.
*Contact Info:*
*Phone:* 1-877-NAMOTORS
*Email:* [email protected]
*Website::* http://www.namotorsports.net
*IM:* [email protected]
*AIM:* NickAtNamotors
*MSN:* [email protected]
*Yahoo:* NickAtNamotors
Any questions, feel free to PM me or call toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:40 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

Any questions, let us know!


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm interested in the spoiler.
How much does it weigh and have they tested it to make sure the extra weight won't be a problem for the mechanism.
Does it come with installation instructions and what exactly is the mounting system for the spoiler?
What color(s) does it come in and if in a primer color do you sell thunder blue paint?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_I'm interested in the spoiler.
How much does it weigh and have they tested it to make sure the extra weight won't be a problem for the mechanism.
Does it come with installation instructions and what exactly is the mounting system for the spoiler?
What color(s) does it come in and if in a primer color do you sell thunder blue paint?

The wing was tested to work with trunk mechanism and has been TUV approved which is the very tough Germany manufcaturing standard.
I don't have an actualy weight, I can have our JE Design importer weigh it when they receive them in California.
Also, the wing comes in a gray color and at this point we don't offer painting as an option. You would just want to bring your car to your local body shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: JE Design Products Now Available at North American Motorsports ([email protected])*

Are there any other front spoilers available for the Eos.
I like the JE Designs model but its a little too busy.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: JE Design Products Now Available at North American Motorsports (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Are there any other front spoilers available for the Eos.
I like the JE Designs model but its a little too busy.


At this point this is the only kit I know of. Any other questions, just let us know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: JE Design Products Now Available at North American Motorsports ([email protected])*

Looking really good! Gives the car a more unique/interesting look the car desperately needed imo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: JE Design Products Now Available at North American Motorsports (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_Looking really good! Gives the car a more unique/interesting look the car desperately needed imo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


It makes the car look more aggressive which a lot of people were looking for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_

You do know that after you bump a topic you can go right back and delete the "bump" post...so the last post is always something with useful information, don't you?

Yes I do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## TheEosgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: JE Design Products Now Available at North American Motorsports ([email protected])*

Hi, I have a question... I'm pretty interested in the spoiler, and the body kit later when you get a back that fits the American version, but I notice that the parts are made out of plastic whereas I know a lot of bodykits are made out of fiberglass or other material. Is there is difference between materials? Can you tell a difference in looks? thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: JE Design Products Now Available at North American Motorsports (TheEosgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheEosgirl* »_Hi, I have a question... I'm pretty interested in the spoiler, and the body kit later when you get a back that fits the American version, but I notice that the parts are made out of plastic whereas I know a lot of bodykits are made out of fiberglass or other material. Is there is difference between materials? Can you tell a difference in looks? thanks!

Thanks for contacting us! ABS Plastic is actual used by many large body kit manufacturers including Rieger. ABS Plastic is very strong and does not shatter like a fiberglass bumper would. You will not be able to tell the difference between the different materials once they are painted and put on the car. Hopefully this helps you with your questions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheEosgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: JE Design Products Now Available at North American Motorsports ([email protected])*

Oh okay, well that sounds great! 
I was also wondering, when do you think you'll have the rear valence for the US Eos bumper? I don't want to buy all the other parts until that is available. And is there any negotiating room in price if I end up buying the whole body kit and spoiler?... I just found out how much it costs to paint the pieces, OH MY, lol. Or do you have any plans to sell the pieces already painted? Thanks for you help!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: JE Design Products Now Available at North American Motorsports (TheEosgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheEosgirl* »_Oh okay, well that sounds great! 
I was also wondering, when do you think you'll have the rear valence for the US Eos bumper? I don't want to buy all the other parts until that is available. And is there any negotiating room in price if I end up buying the whole body kit and spoiler?... I just found out how much it costs to paint the pieces, OH MY, lol. Or do you have any plans to sell the pieces already painted? Thanks for you help!

We can absolutely work out a price on a full kit and spoiler for you. I should know later today when the U.S. spec rear will be available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2003blackwolfsburg (Mar 16, 2006)

wow... seeing that eos makes me want to buy one instead of a new gti... looks sick.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (2003blackwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2003blackwolfsburg* »_wow... seeing that eos makes me want to buy one instead of a new gti... looks sick.

I like what JE did with the kit because it gives the EOS that aggressive look it was missing!


----------



## TheEosgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So any news on the rear piece yet? 
I am so excited to get my Eos looking like the picture, I did a little microsoft paint work to see what it will look like with red, lol. Bad plan because now I'm even more impatient


















_Modified by TheEosgirl at 12:59 PM 11-7-2006_


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: (TheEosgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheEosgirl* »_









_Modified by TheEosgirl at 12:59 PM 11-7-2006_

I dont like the way the kit looks on silver but it looks hot in that red!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

We have no ETA at this point on the U.S. spec rear, but if you really want the kit now, you could always do the Euro rear with a European rear bumper.


----------



## TheEosgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (asylum)([email protected]ports)*

I know! I think the red will look amazing!
Well I guess I will wait until the US rear piece is available to do the bodykit, and just get the spoiler for now. I'll probably calls you guys next week to order it and have it sent to my local bodyshop. Should I just call the number on your website to place the order?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *TheEosgirl* »_I know! I think the red will look amazing!
Well I guess I will wait until the US rear piece is available to do the bodykit, and just get the spoiler for now. I'll probably calls you guys next week to order it and have it sent to my local bodyshop. Should I just call the number on your website to place the order?

Just give us a call toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS, my extension is 705 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

We had a dealership by this complete kit, we are waiting on pictures from them. Hopefully post them up soon!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (TheEosgirl)*

Hi Folks:
Make sure your installer is very, very cautious when drilling holes to install that rear spoiler. There are a few wires that run all around the perimeter of the trunk - those are the radio antennas! It would be no fun to hit an antenna wire when drilling a hole.
Michael
*Rear Spoiler*








*Antennas in Trunk Lid*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Folks:
Make sure your installer is very, very cautious when drilling holes to install that rear spoiler. There are a few wires that run all around the perimeter of the trunk - those are the radio antennas! It would be no fun to hit an antenna wire when drilling a hole.
Michael
*Rear Spoiler*








*Antennas in Trunk Lid*


Good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

We have a rear decklid spoiler in stock and ready to ship, who needs it?


----------

